#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Εργασία >  > > >  >  > Ζήτηση: Ζητείται Διευθυντής Παραγωγής στη Θεσσαλία

## HRStrategy

Ο πελάτης μας, βιομηχανία παραγωγής τροφίμων, επιθυμεί να προσλάβει Διευθυντή Παραγωγής Τροφίμων με έδρα στη Θεσσαλία.
*Περιγραφή Εργασίας:*
Διοικεί τις δραστηριότητες της παραγωγικής διαδικασίας σύμφωνα με τους ποιοτικούς και ποσοτικούς στόχους που έχουν τεθεί από τη διοίκηση.
Ηγείται του προσωπικού αναθέτοντας εργασίες στους κατάλληλους ανθρώπους, μεριμνώντας για την εκπαίδευσή τους, συμμετέχοντας στη διαδικασία πρόσληψης, αξιολόγησης, μετάθεσης και ενδεχομένως απόλυσής τους, σύμφωνα με τις εταιρικές διαδικασίες. Οργανώνει την κατανομή του προσωπικού σε βάρδιες.
Διαμορφώνει για όλα τα θέματα που άπτονται της αρμοδιότητάς του τις απαραίτητες γραπτές εταιρικές πολιτικές και διαδικασίες, εγγυώμενος την μελλοντική πιστή τήρησή τους.
Ελέγχει την τήρηση των συνθηκών υγιεινής και συμμετέχει ενεργά στην τήρηση των πορισμάτων του ποιοτικού ελέγχου, των προτύπων ασφαλείας και ποιότητας.
Συνεργάζεται με τα τμήματα εφοδιασμού, αποθήκευσης, λογιστηρίου, διανομής και γενικά όλους τους εμπλεκόμενους στην παραγωγική διαδικασία με γνώμονα την τήρηση των στόχων παραγωγής, την εξυπηρέτηση των πελατών και την οικονομικότερη λειτουργία της μονάδας.
Ερευνά και προτείνει νέες μεθόδους παραγωγής με σκοπό να αυξήσει την αποδοτικότητα της παραγωγικής μονάδας της εταιρίας.
Επικοινωνεί κατάλληλα με τους εκπροσώπους των πελατών προκειμένου να αξιολογήσει και αξιοποιήσει επιχειρησιακά τις πληροφορίες που συμβάλλουν στην βελτίωση της αποδοτικότητας της παραγωγικής διαδικασίας.
Ερευνά τα αίτια εμφάνισης λειτουργικής φύρας και ενδιαφέρεται για την διατήρησή της σε ανεκτά επίπεδα που θα οδηγήσουν την εταιρία στο να προσφέρει ανταγωνιστικές τιμές στους πελάτες της.
Υπεύθυνος για τη βέλτιστη λειτουργία των γραμμών παραγωγής σκοπό την επίτευξη ποιοτικών και ποσοτικών στόχων.

*Ιδιότητες Υποψηφίων:*
Πτυχιούχος ανώτερης/ανώτατης σχολής κατά προτίμηση Τεχνολόγων Τροφίμων ή Μηχανικής.
Εμπειρία 5-7 ετών σε αντίστοιχη θέση.

Βιογραφικά σημειώματα παρακαλείστε να υποβάλετε αναφέροντας τη θέση για την οποία ενδιαφέρεστε στο Info@hrstrategy.gr

----------

